# Limini Roasters



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Any experience of these guys. Turns out they're based about 2 miles from my office so seems obvious to give them a try.....


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

My favourite by a mile, go and visit them, phone before you go to check if it's convenient as they do lots of training at the Bradford place.

The staff are friendly and enthusiastic, Youri the owner is a mass of coffee knowledge which he is happy to share.

Ian


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

I went on a day training course with Youri - very friendly and help full !


----------



## Caz (Nov 9, 2013)

Youri has been supplying us with coffee for a number of years and training. I would definitely recommend, friendly, knowledgable and helpful.


----------



## ifunky_ltd (Oct 16, 2013)

Went on a course with Stu @ Limini. Top trainer, top machines, top coffee


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Quick update...

I bought a kilo of the Limini Espresso blend. It's very nice. Quite a dark roast, but not at all bitter.

Youri pulled me a shot of their Ethiopian Doya which is easily the fruitiest espresso I've had so far. Really lovely.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The 2 best sources of a decent cup of coffee in Chorley town centre use beans from Limini, I'm not sure which blend they use but it provides a perfectly good pleasant cup of coffee, nothing outstandingly good about the blend but no negatives really either and in a coffee desert like Chorley a no brainer of a choice where to go, otherwise it's Costa fortune, or your typical English style Cafe.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Charliej said:


> The 2 best sources of a decent cup of coffee in Chorley town centre use beans from Limini, I'm not sure which blend they use but it provides a perfectly good pleasant cup of coffee, nothing outstandingly good about the blend but no negatives really either and in a coffee desert like Chorley a no brainer of a choice where to go, otherwise it's Costa fortune, or your typical English style Cafe.


They discovered coffee in Chorley yet?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

It's a shame they're located in Bradford..... What a horrible place


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> It's a shame they're located in Bradford..... What a horrible place


Ha ha ha I had a night out in Bradford. It was terrifying. We ended up in a Club which was 70% women (mainly mothers and daughters)!!!! Somehow we made it out there alive to tell the tale.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I had a night out in Bradford.


This is where it all went wrong.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> They discovered coffee in Chorley yet?


Just about although the best coffee in Chorley is still to be had at my flat. Roberts and Co the closest Roastery to me aren't bad either, I just find it frustrating sometimes that they can roast and sell some pretty good coffee, but the blend they use in Roastery coffee shop isn't that special, it's very drinkable but at the end of the day can only be described as a pleasant enough cup of coffee and nothing to shout about.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Funnily enough it's only been a couple of years of having decent cafés in Manchester! and then only a handful at that. These things always take time to filter to the NW!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> Funnily enough it's only been a couple of years of having decent cafés in Manchester! and then only a handful at that. These things always take time to filter to the NW!


Yeah they always do it was after living in Australia for a while and then coming back to the UK that got me into home espresso as I had got used to the standards of coffee over there.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

i shudder at the thought of bradford

i have made a life decision never to visit again, i have currently enjoyed 6 glorious bradford-free years


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Father Christmas brought me a lovely voucher for a half-day barista course at Limini.... Can't wait!


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Just a free bump for Limini!

Collected two kilos of their Limini Blend yesterday. Roasted on 17/01/2014 and absolutely lovely. My favourite bean so far (with the possible exclusion of Rave's Jampit which I don't count as it's rarely available).....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

nordberg said:


> Just a free bump for Limini!
> 
> Collected two kilos of their Limini Blend yesterday. Roasted on 17/01/2014 and absolutely lovely. My favourite bean so far (with the possible exclusion of Rave's Jampit which I don't count as it's rarely available).....


Coffee Compass also carry Jampit, with Rave's Jampit you just need to get in on it before DFK41 buys the entire 2014 crop of it.


----------

